# Preseason Game 8: Clippers vs. Sonics 10/27



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Thurs Oct 27
7:30 PM
</center>


----------



## Weasel

I don't think the Clippers are going to play their big guns much. Yes I know that the last preseason game is usually the most competitive and it would be if the Clippers weren't going to play the Sonics. Dunleavy already stated that he didn't like it that the Clippers would play the Sonics twice in preseason and then again as the first game of the regular season. I expect to see an epic battle between all the FA's left for the final roster spot.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Weasel said:


> I don't think the Clippers are going to play their big guns much ... I expect to see an epic battle between all the FA's left for the final roster spot.



I totally agree with you, and because of it we will probably win. Those playing will be fighting for a job.

I hope all fans show up here for a good ole play-callin-fest by all.


----------



## qross1fan

ill gladly have clips lose this game(just like our other pre-season game) in exchange for a win on opening night


----------



## Dynasty Raider

qrich1fan said:


> ill gladly have clips lose this game(just like our other pre-season game) in exchange for a win on opening night


I hear ya. I won't be upset if we lose. I just think our players will be playing so hard for a position that we will win anyway.

I don't know if the game will be televised, but I hope you're be hear to call the game?


----------



## RhettO

Gonna be going to this one. Finally get to check out the season tickets that I went in with a few other peeps. I don't care who plays for the Clips, I just wanna watch some basketball!


----------



## Weasel

Kaman is expected to play but Maggette will miss the game and might miss the season opener. :dead:


----------



## Dynasty Raider

I'm beginning to worry about Maggette. There was a time when this type of injury wouldn't phase him, he would play without question.

Could it be that he is unhappy? I certainly hope not ... we don't need any drama.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Mags will be fine, for me though, I'm not going to bet on this game, I'll bet on the season opener isntead.


----------



## qross1fan

Dynasty Raider said:


> I don't know if the game will be televised, but I hope you're be hear to call the game?



ill try to call the game, but i have a nasty fever . .its like 103 . . . so im not sure if i could


----------



## 14HipClip

Dynasty Raider said:


> I'm beginning to worry about Maggette. There was a time when this type of injury wouldn't phase him, he would play without question.
> 
> Could it be that he is unhappy? I certainly hope not ... we don't need any drama.



 

I've been watching all the rumors and the such..
and the hamstring injury..
makes you wonder if the rumors are started from his agent or his peeps.
Maggette's contract almost makes him untradeable from the Clipper standpoint cause you will not get another talent for his money.. Mags got his big money the first year and now his contract is "undervalue" so Baylor will never trade the guy he thinks reminds him of himself the most.

CMags needs to heal and heal fast.
This is the guy that doesn't sit out for sprained knees or banged up shoulders.. this guy is tough.

As for the last pre-season game...
look for the Clips to win..
98 - 88
neither team will show much.
Clips will win cause they need positive pub going into the regular season. Dunleavy is aware of this and we will see starters play (maybe not significant minutes, but enough) and the Clips will WIN. I guarantee it.

Even if my back is still hurting.. I will return in 3 weeks.. after we're 6-2 out of the gate.

14


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=210714


----------



## Free Arsenal

Betting is scary, espeically when you lose.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Oh what the hell, 1k on Clippers.


----------



## qross1fan

5K on seattle . . i mean dunleavy said he doesnt care about the game and wont play any big players


----------



## G-Force

Another pre-season game between the Sonics and Clippers - by the time the season opener rolls around next Wednesday, the two teams ought to be familiar and ready for each other. Its a bummer that Maggette is out, though.

G-Force


----------



## Weasel

Rebraca's status has been moved up to probable, which is good since it means he will finally play. Also even though Maggette has been ruled out for tonight his status has been moved up as well to doubtful rather than out.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I'm going tonight. Court side seats, only 80 bucks a ticket. Gonna try and take some good pictures to share with you guys.

Can't wait!


----------



## M-Blade

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I'm going tonight. Court side seats, only 80 bucks a ticket. Gonna try and take some good pictures to share with you guys.
> 
> Can't wait!


I'm so envious, haha... hope it's a great game so you can really enjoy your seats.
I have a feeling Clips will win this one... it will be close though i'm sure of that... definitely not going to be a repeat of our last two preseason games.


----------



## Weasel

You guys have fun with the game thread, I won't be around.


----------



## qross1fan

well i guess ill be able to do the game thread


----------



## qross1fan

Sonics Starting 5: Luke Ridnour/Ray Allen/Johan Petro/Vladamir Radmanovic/Rashard Lewis
Clippers Starting 5: Sam Cassell/Cuttino Mobley/Chris Kaman/Elton Brand/Rodney White(i think, didnt hear it)


----------



## newclipfan

Has the game started yet? Nothing is showing up on NBA.com or ESPN scoreboard yet.


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers start with the ball; Brand misses a hook shot; Petro makes a lob; 2-0 Sonics; Clips score; 2-2 all; Ridnour travels; Sonics ball


----------



## qross1fan

games on AM 1150

Lewis makes a lay in; 4-2 Seattle; Clipps ball as Ridnour shoots over the backboard; Mobley lays it up and in; 4-4 Up; Clip steal; Seattle steal; Ray hits a trey; 7-4 Seattle; Clip miss; White steal; Cass penentrates and scores; 7-6 Seattle; Stolen by Clips; Mobley gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan

non shooting foul; Kaman gets fouled by Johan Petro(non shooting) 7-6 Sonics; Rad blocks Brand; Brand gets the ball back and gets fouled by Radman; Makes first, misses second; 7-7 Up; Ridnour misses a trey; Sam I Am rebounds; Misses shot; White rebounds; Steal by Sea; Brand rebounds; 7 min left; Brand and one; 9-7 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Brand completes the 3 point play; 10-7 Clippers; Allen makes a jumper; 10-10 Up; Cuttino misses a trey; Mobley rebounds off a Lewis dunk attempt; Brand fires and scores a jumper; 12-10 Clips; Kaman blocks Allen; Brand scores again; 14-10 Clippers; Brand has 8 points; Foul on White; non shooting; time out on the floor; 5:07 left in the first; 14-10 Clippers


----------



## qross1fan

non shooting foul on the alien; Mobley deflects a pass; 5 seconds on the shot clock; Allen makes a shot clock beating shot; 14-13 Clips; Sam makes a 15 footer; 16-13 Clips; Clips steal; Kaman will shoot two; makes one of two; 17-13 Clips; Lewis scores in traffic 17-15 Clips; Allen and one; 18-17 Sonics; Cass lays it in; 19-18 Clips; Illegal pick, Clips ball; 3:09 left in the quarter; Brand scores from the ft line; 21-18 Clips; Brand has 10; Fortson tips it in; 21-20 Clips; Cass steals the ball; Brand another jumper; 23-20 Clips; Brand has 12; Foul on Seattle;


----------



## qross1fan

1:43 left; 23-20 Clips lead; Seattle calls a TO


----------



## qross1fan

ross and n`dong check in; Kaman shooting two; makes one of two; Lewis rebounds; 24-20 Clips; Foul on Cassell; Sonics make both; 24-22 Clips; Mobley makes both FT's; 26-22 Clips; Fortson will shoot two; 26-23 Clips; Bad pass, Sea Ball; Murray misses a trey; Sam I Am rebounds; 7 seconds left; quarter over; 26-23 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Zeljko is in; along with Cuttino, Ross, N`Dong and Goldwire; Fortson travels; Sonics have 7 turnovers while Clippers have 3 i believe; N`Dong scores, ast. to Goldwire; 28-23 Clips; Collison hits a 20 footer; 28-25 Clips; Offensive foul on Sonics; Mobley misses a 12 footer and Danny boards; Zeljko forces a travel


----------



## qross1fan

28-25 Clips by 3; Rebraca in the paint; Goldwire hits a trey; 31-25 Clips; Ewing checks in for Cuttino; Goldwire rebounds; Ross going to the line; 9:16 in the half; Ross misses both; 31-25 Clips; Time out


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Where's everybody? I know a couple went to the game.

Well ... Seems we're doing OK. White got off to a nervous start.


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Hey "q": Feeling better?

Thanks for calling the game.


----------



## qross1fan

foul on goldwire off the ball; air ball by Sonics, LA ball; N`Dong misses jumper; Rebraca rebounds; N`Dong puts it in after a Zeljko miss; 33-25 Clips; Evans cant control the rebound; LA Ball; N`Dong misses another jumper; Rebraca scores; 35-25 Clips; Wilkins misses; Ewing rebounds; Ridnour deflects a pass; N`Dong misses a baseline jumper, evans rebounds; Moore is in the game; Foul on N`Dong;


----------



## qross1fan

yeha im feeling way better . . therflu helped 

Damn nice defense, but a foul on clips; Evans @ the line; makes both; 35-27 Clips; 6:30ish left in the half; tipped out of bounds by Sea, 6 on the shot clock; Goldwire travels


----------



## The Man

I have 1000 points riding on you guys tonight. Clippers are the only team I bet on.


----------



## qross1fan

Ridnour misses a 18 footer; Ross gets fouled by Reggie Evans; 5:45 left in the half; 35-27 Clips; time out on the floor


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Guess everyone is watching TNT w/Golden State and PHX. Both teams look good.


----------



## qross1fan

White and Tabuse check in for LAC; Ewing brings it up against ray allen; Rebraca sets an illegal pick; Allen misses wow; Zeljko rebounds; Tabuse brings it up; Rebraca gets fouled by Moore; Zeljko makes both; 37-27 Clips; Ridnour brings it up; Allen drives and foul on Danny E.; Lewis makes a trey; 37-30 Clips; White charges over some Sonic player; White steals; Tabuse brings it up; N`Dong cant control a pass by Tabuse; Allen steals and gets fouled


----------



## qross1fan

Allen makes one of two; 37-31 Clips with 3:50 to go; White with a dunk; Ridnour makes a 20 footer; 39-33 Clips; Tabuse brings it up; N`Dong dunks; 41-33 Clip; N`Dong has 6 points in the game; White rebounds after a Ridnour missed trey; N`Dong gets fouled and will shoot two; Time Out; 2:47 left; 41-33 LA


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Sounds like Tabuse is going to makeit hard for Dunleavy to cut him.


----------



## qross1fan

N`Dong gets a steal . . damn Bonifaceeeeeeeeeeeeee; Rebraca makes a baseline jumper; 44-33 Clips; Zeljko with a board; Tabuse brings it up; Ewing makes a 20 footer in allens face; 46-33 Clips; N`Dong another steal; White misses a 21 footer and N`Dong rebounds; NO WAY can we cut Boniface; Ewing misses a 18 footer and gets his own rebound; Ewing with a bad pass; Sonics ball


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman checks in for some reason; Ridnour has it; 19 seconds to go; Tabuse on him; Lewis vs White, foul on Shard; White misses @ the buzzer . . Clippers up 46-33 @ half


----------



## qross1fan

wow man sonics had ray ray, shard, ridnour . . 3 starters in the game while Clippers had a rookie, one guaranteed contract and 3 people fighting to make the team . . and Clippers extend there lead . . wow


----------



## sipclip

Damn I really don't want to cut Boniface now but I also don't want to cut White. I would cut McCarty over both those guys but we all know that's not going to happen.


----------



## qross1fan

> Thirteen Clippers have guaranteed contracts, although not necessarily guaranteed jobs


that quote from the OC Register kind of makes me think McCarty is gone . . + so far he hasnt played . . . so imo it's down to Goldwire/Tabuse/N`Dong and White . . . i hope its goldwire


----------



## Dynasty Raider

You know we've come a long way when WE can't say anything bad about our team.

Seems we have come to expect a win. I hope the Sonics aren't just letting us believe that it is that easy and come out the second half to really plan. (Like some teams were known to do last year.)


----------



## sipclip

Let's hope that Dun favors youth and potential over McCarty experience. If it were me I would keep White, N'Dong and Tabuse.


----------



## qross1fan

Robert Swift hits a jumper; 46-35; White brings it up; Mobley misses a trey; White hits a long duece; 48-35 Clips; No McCarty yet . . is he gone?; White deflects it, recovered; Lewis hits a trey; 48-38 Clips; Chris dunks it; 50-38 Clips; Lewis misses a trey; Goldwire gets the board; Rad deflects it; foul on brand; Allen hits a 15 footer; 50-41 Clips; Mobley hits it; 52-41 Clip; Brand blocks Swift; Goldwire brings it up; missed what happaned


----------



## qross1fan

White misses a 21 footer; Robert Swift rebounds; Offensive foul on Ridnour; Goldwire misses a trey; Brand rebounds; Mobley misses a trey; Ball goes out of bounds, Sea Ball; 54-47 Clips; Goldwire brings it up; Ridnour steals it; Ridnour fires and hit; 54-49 Clips; Mobley brings it up; Brand gets blocked; Recovers it and jump ball;


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses a jumper; Vlad Rad rebounds; Rad misses a trey; Brand rebounds; Mobley brings it up; Kaman gets fouled; time out on the court . . . 

damn whys brand and cat playing? take them out, no point in risking injury or letting sea know a little more about them


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Maybe because Rashard, Ray and Ridnour are still in.

But, Sam's not in and the score, Clippers by 7.


----------



## qross1fan

Goldwire misses a trey; Ridnour cant control the outlet pass; Clippers ball; Sonics have 17 turnovers; Mobley misses a trey; Lewis dunks on the other end; 54-51 Clips; Kaman scores; 56-51 Clips; 4:50 to go; Vlad misses; Brand rebounds; Goldwire brings it up; White scores; 58-51 Clips; Clips rebound; Brand to shoot two


----------



## DaFranchise

Im here now. I had to work late damn it. I see my boy Ndong is playing well again. We gotta keep him. If we let him go he will be picked up immediately


----------



## qross1fan

non shooting nvm; Brand misses a jumper; Goldwire steals; Goldwire gets fouled and will shoot two; timeout


----------



## DaFranchise

Thanks q for doing the play by play even though you are sick


----------



## qross1fan

Makes one of two; 59-51 Clips; Foul on Clips, Allen shooting two; Makes both of course; 59-53 Clips; Goldwire brings it up; Mobley hits a 20 footer; 61-53 Clips; Swift with a jam; 61-55 Clips; Kaman makes a 18 footer; Shard gets fouled and will shoot two; White has four fouls; 63-55 Clips i believe


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Well ... the message is being sent ... forget that strategy of playing softly in the first half and coming back in the second half to beat the Clippers. 

So far, this pre-season, we ain't biting. We're playing all 48.


----------



## qross1fan

npz

makes both; 63-57 Clips; Goldwire brings it up; Brand hits it from the left baseline; 65-57 Clips; Foul on Clips; And one for Flip Murray; 65-59 Clips pending the FT; Makes it; Goldwire brings it up; Kaman offensive foul; 65-60 Clips; Murray loses the ball to Kaman; Goldwire misses a trey and Fortson rebounds; Wilkins misses and Mobley boards; Mobley makes a left handed shot; 67-60 Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Foul on White . . thats 5 on him; Lewis misses first; Makes the second; 67-61 Clips; 30 Seconds left; Brand misses a fallaway jumper; 10 seconds left; Sonics have it; Wilkins has it; 5 seconds; Wilkins drives and no good @ the buzzer; Clips up 67-61


----------



## DaFranchise

Bring in NDong!


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman steals it; Tackled by Collison but refs say out of bounds; Murray airballs; Tabuse brings it up; Kaman misses, Collison rebounds; Murray brings it back up; 67-63 Clips; Ewing has it; Tabuse AND ONE!!!; 69-63


----------



## qross1fan

completes the 3 pt play; 70-63 Clips; Ross deflects it and goes out of bounds; Murray misses; Fortson rebounds and travels; Tabuse brings it up; Ross misses 20 footer; Fortson rebounds; Blocked by Clips; Tabuse drives and scores; 72-63 Clips


----------



## DaFranchise

Tabuse making it tough on Mike D to cut him


----------



## qross1fan

N`Dong checks in!!!!!!!!!!!; we must keep Tabuse and N`Dong


9 minutes left; and one by Skales . . foul on Utah Tabuse; 72-65 Clips; makes it; 72-66 Clips; Ewing buries a trey; 75-66 Clips; Rebraca rebounds; Fortson gets it; N`Dong packs him; 75-68 Clips; time out


----------



## DaFranchise

I dont care if its preseason, NDong deserves to make this team. His upside is amazing


----------



## qross1fan

Ewing brings it up; N`Dong shoots and misses; Wilkins rebounds; Murray brings it up for Sea; Fortson gets blocked by Ross; Ewing gets packed by Skales; N`Dong misses a 12 footer; Fortson boards; Murray brings it up again; Rebraca rebounds a 10 footer miss; Yuta has it; Deflected; Clip ball; Ross has it; Rebraca and Fortson will jump it up(fans boo, must've been a foul); Wilkins drives and scores; 75-70 Clips; 6:52 left


----------



## qross1fan

TABUSE ANOTHER AND ONE!!!!!!!!!; 77-70 Clips; Makes it; 78-70(ive heard more fans cheering for yuta then everyone combined); Ewing knocks it away and a foul on Skales; 6 and a half left; Tabuse brings it up; time out on the court


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman shoots and misses; Lewis rebounds; Foul on Tabuse; Sonics have pretty much a starting 5 in; Defensive 3 Second; Time out; 5:57 left; 78-70 Clips up


----------



## DaFranchise

Tabuse is a big time fan favorite. Even the people in Montana loved him!


----------



## The Man

I'm thinking the Clippers will be this years Sonics, maybe Suns.


----------



## DaFranchise

The Birdman said:


> I'm thinking the Clippers will be this years Sonics, maybe Suns.


Good comparison. I think we are gonna have a huge year!


----------



## qross1fan

Allen shoots the tech from the D 3 Second and makes it; 78-71 Clips; Allen misses a trey; Loose ball foul on Evans; Tabuse brings it up; N`Dong shoots it and makes it; 80-71 Clips; Ridnour brings it up; 24 Second Shot Clock on Seattle


----------



## qross1fan

hopefully suns they went to the WCF 

N`Dong makes a baseline jumper and will shoot one more!!; 82-71 Clips; Makes it; 83-71 Clips; Evans makes it and gets fouled :|


----------



## DaFranchise

Way to go NDong! I think Mike D should reconsider sending Koralev to the NBDL to develop.


----------



## qross1fan

4:32 left; Evans completes the 3 pt play; 83-74 Clips; Yuta brings it up; N`Dong misses; Lewis rebounds; Ridnour brings it up; Allen makes a trey; 83-77 Clips; Offensive foul on Ewing; Ridnour brings it up; foul on Yuta;


----------



## The Man

Who is this Ndong?


----------



## DaFranchise

Much props to Q. Great job of updating us hardcore clipper fans


----------



## DaFranchise

The Birdman said:


> Who is this Ndong?


Free agent pickup. I think he is from Senegal.


----------



## qross1fan

Shard makes one of two FT's; 83-78; Tabuse brings it up; Ewing makes a trey; 86-78 Clips; Shard makes a trey of his own; 86-81 Clips; Tabuse has it; Kaman AND ONE; 88-81 Clips with Shaggy shooting one; time out on the court; 2:36 left


----------



## Dynasty Raider

Has Wilcox played tonight?


----------



## DaFranchise

Sonics must really want to win this game. They are still playing their starters against our deep bench.


----------



## DaFranchise

Dynasty Raider said:


> Has Wilcox played tonight?


I dont think so. I read that he had a sore leg and was gonna rest tonight. Nothing serious though


----------



## qross1fan

nope no wilcox .. @ least i dont think so . . . . and yeah sonics really do want to win


----------



## Weasel

Kaman completes the 3 point play.


----------



## Weasel

Evens misses both FT's, Tabuse rebounds.


----------



## qross1fan

Petro misses; Lewis makes a trey . . . 89-84 Clips; 2:13 left; Tabuse misses a 21 footer; Ridnour brings it up; Allen misses a trey but foul on N`Dong; Evans misses both; 89-84 still; Tabuse brings it up; 1:45 to go; Tabuse misses it; Kaman rebounds and misses the put back; Evans rebounds; Petro scores; 89-86 Clips; *GET YOUR SEATBELTS ON GANG*; ewing rebounds the kaman miss; 1 min left


----------



## DaFranchise

Tabuse and NDong both playing really well again tonight.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross makes a 20 footer; 91-86 Clips; time out seattle; 47 seconds left


----------



## The Man

They have to win by 4 for me to get paid up in points!! come on clippers


----------



## Weasel

Ross with the long jumper!


----------



## DaFranchise

Our bench is hanging tough against the Sonics starters.


----------



## The Man

Weasel said:


> Ross with the long jumper!



Weasel, I can't believe you only put down 111 on the Clippers! That's your team!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

hmm.


----------



## Weasel

The Birdman said:


> Weasel, I can't believe you only put down 111 on the Clippers! That's your team!



I didn't think the Clippers would win by 4. Since the game would be focused on the FA's and bench rather than the starters.


----------



## qross1fan

Allens misses a trey; Evans rebounds and makes it; 91-88; N`Dong brings it up?; Ross misses a 20 footer; N`Dong tips the rebound and a foul on him :|


----------



## qross1fan

Time Out Seattle

damn i put 5K on Seattle cuz i thought brand/mobley/kaman wouldnt rlly play


----------



## Weasel

Ah, Evens go to the line with 12.7 secs and Sonics down by 3.


----------



## DaFranchise

Do the SOnics know that this is only preseason?


----------



## qross1fan

Evans shooting two . . . . . . . . . makes first .. . 91-89 . . 12.7 seconds left . . . misses second; White rebounds and will shoot two


----------



## The Man

Oh my God, I'm going to be off by .5 points


----------



## Weasel

Evens makes the first and misses the 2nd, they foul White.


----------



## qross1fan

White misses first . . makes second . . 11 seconds to go . . time out seattle .. 3 point clip lead


----------



## DaFranchise

The Birdman said:


> Oh my God, I'm going to be off by .5 points


You win if WHite makes both, right?


----------



## The Man

yeah and they don't score


----------



## Weasel

Clippers up by 3 with 11 secs to go and sonics have the ball.


----------



## DaFranchise

Nevermind...no overtime please. We need to put QRoss on Ray and dont let him touch the ball.


----------



## qross1fan

they might foul right away before a 3pt is attempted


----------



## qross1fan

ridnour has it . . and they foul him . . luke will shoot two


----------



## qross1fan

Ridnour misses first; N`Dong checks in


----------



## The Man

I hope the Clippers realize that I have 1000 basketballboards.net points riding on a 4 point victory by them..


----------



## qross1fan

makes second . . ewing will shoot two with 6 seconds to go


----------



## Weasel

Ewing gets fouled with 6 secs left with the Clippers up 2.


----------



## DaFranchise

Hey Birdman, you still have a chance.


----------



## qross1fan

ewing makes first . . up 3 . . . makes second . . . 94-90 6 seconds . . . ridnour makes a layup and clipps wins!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Ridnour... :dead:


----------



## Weasel

Final:
Clippers 94
Sonics 92


----------



## The Man

Damnit, I mean...YES!!! Go Clippers?


----------



## DaFranchise

Good clutch free throws by Ewing. I like that.


----------



## qross1fan

now to see who gets cut


----------



## Dynasty Raider

We've got a special team, even if we're the only one that knows it.

I'm so excited. Can't wait until next week when it all counts.

Let's have a good season --- GO CLIPPERS.


----------



## Weasel

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Seattle </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Lewis</td> <td>35</td> <td>8-13</td> <td>5-8</td> <td>4-6</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>25 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> V. Radmanovic</td> <td>17</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>1 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Petro</td> <td>11</td> <td>2-5</td>  <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Allen</td> <td>33</td> <td>6-12</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>19 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Ridnour</td> <td>32</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>8</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>9 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> N. Collison</td> <td>18</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Murray</td> <td>16</td> <td>1-8</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>3-3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Fortson</td> <td>15</td> <td>2-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>4</td> <td>13</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Wilkins</td> <td>16</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Scales</td> <td>12</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Evans</td> <td>17</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-7</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> M. Moore</td> <td>8</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Swift</td> <td>10</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>240</td> <td>31-72</td> <td>9-21</td> <td>21-30</td> <td>11</td> <td>44</td> <td>19</td> <td>20</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>28</td> <td>92 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.431</td> <td>.429</td> <td>.700</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 13 </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody> </table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> LA Clippers </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. White</td> <td>28</td> <td>3-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>7 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> E. Brand</td> <td>22</td> <td>6-11</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>14 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Kaman</td> <td>34</td> <td>4-11</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>5-7</td> <td>1</td> <td>6</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>13 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Mobley</td> <td>26</td> <td>4-10</td> <td>0-4</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>5</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> S. Cassell</td> <td>12</td> <td>4-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> Q. Ross</td> <td>20</td> <td>1-6</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. NDong</td> <td>23</td> <td>5-12</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>12 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> Z. Rebraca</td> <td>17</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Goldwire</td> <td>18</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> D. Ewing</td> <td>22</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> Y. Tabuse</td> <td>18</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>8 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> Y. Korolev</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>240</td> <td>36-81</td> <td>3-10</td> <td>19-27</td> <td>11</td> <td>36</td> <td>28</td> <td>11</td> <td>9</td> <td>8</td> <td>30</td> <td>94 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.444</td> <td>.300</td> <td>.704</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 10</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## G-Force

I have not read it all, but nice game thread! You guys had great participation tonight. :clap:


----------



## sipclip

Please Dun keep White, Tabuse, N'dong and waive McCarty and Goldwire.


----------



## sipclip

To bad we brought over Korolev or we could just keep all 3 of those guys and McCarty.


----------



## qross1fan

i doubted n`dong since we signed him . . . and wanted riener to make it . . . but god dayumn this guys solid . . . i bet if we waive him Phoenix picks him up


----------



## yamaneko

told you, its a no brainer to keep ndong and tabuse. But whats going to end up happening is clippers instead keep mccarty, white, and goldwire, and other teams snatch up tabuse and ndong right away, and somehow it will bite the clippers in the butt in the future.


----------



## Darth Bryant

JUST GOT BACK, and let me say wow. First off, Section 100, row 1, seat 4.. Doesnt get much better than that.. Got to see the action first hand and watch Cassell and Allen trash talk each other was pretty awesome.

We played great, and yes.. yes. yes.. Tabuse played awesome to. 

But what Im most impressed with is the fact that the enitre fourth the only starter we had in was Kamen, and for the last 6 minutes of play the sonics put thier entire starting lineup in to play the Clippers bench, instead of Mike putting our starters in, he let it ride.. And im glad he did because of all the annoying sonics fans next to me.

Let me just tell you, when our "bench" made final clutch plays and kept the lead against the Sonics who were clearly trying way to much for a preseason game it made the victory that much sweeter. The sonics are in big time trouble this season I think, I mean they had horrible offensive stretchs and it looked they arent used to the new coaching staff.

When Ewing made the clutch play I yelled when it was quiet "Sonics should fear the Clippers Bench", than some other guy was like "Its a preseason game Sonics, the starters can sit now". Hahah, was awesome.


----------



## Starbury03

Its nice to hear the bench and role players stepping up hopefully it will be like last year where it didnt matter that much who played but players will still able to be effective in the system.


----------



## yamaneko

where did you get the tickets. how was the fans reaction whenever tabuse got the ball?


----------



## sertorius

CDRacingZX6R said:


> When Ewing made the clutch play I yelled when it was quiet "Sonics should fear the Clippers Bench", than some other guy was like "Its a preseason game Sonics, the starters can sit now". Hahah, was awesome.



Awesome! I could hear all the Sonics fans on the radio, and got really pissed off that as always our team was underrepresented in the arena. At some point it might be nice if someone acknowledged that our "homecourt" advantage is slimmer than everyone else's.


----------



## Darth Bryant

yamaneko said:


> where did you get the tickets. how was the fans reaction whenever tabuse got the ball?


I got the tickets from a website called "ticketsmyway.com", or soemthing. It was only 80 bucks a ticket, and my and my girlfriend went so I can't complain. We ordered last minute to and just picked them up from the holiday inn next to staples.

Everytime Tabuse did anything good or bad the fans reacted. Like when he had the tear drop, (which was an awesome shot) people were on there feet cheering because Sonics STARTERS had just pulled within 3, and the tear drop put it back at 5. Then his other shots people were excited about, etc. Everytime he fouled someone, it was funny cause everyone boo'ed (Although thats my biggest complaint so far about him that game, is he fouls to hard and gets caught every time, probably because the little guy disadvantage).

Goldwire didn't look to bad out there either, I was surprised that he did better than I expected, but the real star of the show was Tabuse, Ewing and Noong (or whatever the hell his name is), they all went super clutch in the fourth to help keep the win. 

By the way, kind of off topic anyone know how to find out who the music performance durning half-time was performed by, I couldnt hear at the time and I liked the music.


----------



## Darth Bryant

sipclip said:


> Please Dun keep White, Tabuse, N'dong and waive McCarty and Goldwire.



McCarthy is better than N'dong, White, and Tabuse. Thats why he probably isn't playing anymore, he pretty much has or should have a spot already. Same as Singleton.


----------



## Kapt Clipper

what first jumped out from weasel's posting of the stats was the clippers playing time and the points scored...what great balance!...if we can hold our own against first stringers with our bench... watch out!!...it's a shame we'll have to release 2 players yet it's great to have this dilemma versus having to choose 2 junk players out of 4 crappy ones...by the way, how did korolev get that steal?...i didn't think the kid could play such stellar d...ha!


----------



## marbinski

I was at the game last night too!! I scored on 2 seats in section 115 on ebay for like $25 a ticket. All I got to say is that our bench is looking very SWEEET! I definitely believe our starters should be feared by most and will take us to the playoffs. EB = workhorse. Cassel got handles. Kaman made a 15ft jump shot this game! Mobley is a comedian on the court; very vocal and peppy. 

But overall, I see the players having fun. This team's chemistry is getting there quite well.

My take on who should get a contract:

TABUSE! He is amazing! He is quick and can shoot. Instant fan favorite and whenever he touches the ball the crowd goes nuts. The fans around me were yelling "Do it for JAPAN!!!!" and then Yuta goes and gets 2 AND-1's. Man, I sure hope he makes the squad.

Anyways...Another awesome day at the staples. Clipper Spirit Gals are looking mighty awesome too...!!

GO CLIPS... :cheers:


----------

